
Tell HN: Free Online Cloud Computing Course from Carnegie Mellon - camerond
This summer, we&#x27;re running a short 6-week online project-based course on cloud computing for IT professionals. Learners will complete six projects on AWS, Azure, and GCP. The cost is free, and a CMU certificate will be distributed to those who successfully complete the course.<p>Please visit the course website for more information and to complete the application: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudcourse.org<p>I&#x27;ll keep an eye on this thread, if you have any questions
======
camerond
Clickable link - [https://cloudcourse.org](https://cloudcourse.org)

------
sharemywin
Why java over C#?

~~~
camerond
Python / Java were the languages we used when building up the course and
probably the ones we could provide the most support for. This was mostly in
teaching graduate students; with folks from industry, a bring your own
language approach might work out ok.

